# NJ 101.5 Morning show



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Has been cancelled from CN8's lineup. CN8 used to air their show in mornings 6-8am, now just reruns. CN8 Comcast's decision. I know lot of people will people dissapointed that are not in NJ 101.5 Grade B area, but watched it on TV. Another dissapointment by Comcast? Maybe Comcast will do morning CN8 news on CN8? Hmmm.

I'm going to request Lenfest WWAC 53 to pick it up. They are very curteous when responding to my emails, however too many infomercials on their programming lineup.

EDIT: Maybe an admin can move this to Potpourri if they feel necessary.


----------

